# mealworms?



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

Can Mantids eat mealworms? i breed them for my lizards and spiders, but im not sure if I can feed them to my mantis


----------



## TNeal (Aug 24, 2007)

I hand feed mealworms to my mantids when I am conditioningthem for breeding. They love them.

Tom


----------



## Precious (Aug 24, 2007)

Purely anectodal, but I hear they are high in fat and used in moderation.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

i thought wax worms were the ones that were high in fat


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe they both are. Probably any kind of larva is rich in fat.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 25, 2007)

They are both high in fat but waxworms are more fattening than mealies


----------



## jfmantis (Aug 25, 2007)

I've raised all my mantises from L4 on mealworms. I just used a big tub with dried oatmeal and some cut up potatos. The only problem I've found with mealworms are that they dig into the ground, where the mantis can't get them. So in each of my mantises' cage there is a little (3 inches wide) ceramic dish at the bottom of the cage. The mantises sees it from the top, them climb down the wall, catch the mealworm from the plate, then climb back up. Mealworms are also easy to feed to a disabled mantis because you can cut them in half and stick them on a toothpick.


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 26, 2007)

Be sure not to use the mealworms labeled "king" or "giant". They are fed steroids and the effects are unknown. These are not the same as super worms. They are a totaly different species. I hope I can get a mantis soon as I have a breeing stock of mealwroms (I got all different sizes now) because I feed them to my geckos


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 26, 2007)

Speaking of steroids, I'm interested in seeing what a mantis fed on steroids would turn out.


----------

